# 2003 nissan micra clutch (is it going)



## micra-queen (Jun 17, 2011)

please help iv just brought a 2003 nissan micra and my husband is saying that clutch is going but my dad that has been fixing cars for 30 years is saying its fine. the pedal goes right down to the floor and the bit is about 1 and half to 2ins from the top. other then that the clutch seems fine its smooth and light no jurking and the gears go ing lovely, the whole car drive lovely iv never drove a car where the clutch is so smooth and light its that smooth and light i never notice it tell my husband pointed it out to me.

please help me


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If the transmission is in neutral with the engine idling and you can push the clutch in and shift it almost directly into reverse, then it's adjusted ok.
If the engine doesn't "flare up" (i.e. rev up without a corresponding increase in vehicle speed) in the highest gear (5th in your particular case?) under a good load (i.e. climbing a relatively steep hill and giving it full throttle), then the clutch has plenty of holding power and therefore, at least at that particular time, enough "meat" left on it to not worry about it for awhile.
What, EXACTLY, is your husband's reasoning for thinking that the clutch is going out?


----------



## micra-queen (Jun 17, 2011)

he things its going as the bit on the pedal is high


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If by that you mean there is not enough free play in the clutch pedal before it starts to "grab", well, maybe, but, no... If it isn't slipping, it isn't going...


----------

